
Malcolm Gladwell Explains Himself (2013) - bootload
http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/article/5033/malcolm-gladwell-interview-profile-2013/
======
qvikr
wow.. that article reads exactly the way you'd expect Gladwell to write. Guess
we have a heir now!

